# Clutch pressure problem.



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I recently got my ACT clutch installed in my Z. Then I found a bad hose and replaced it and it's been all downhill since then...

I replaced the hose, went to take it for a drive and what do you know. It wouldn't go into gear. The solution was I had to adjust the master cylinder where it pushed the cylinder farther (to put out more fluid) and it fixed the problem. Everything felt normal, all good and called it a night.

I woke up the next morning to take it to work and I had the same problem all over again. Only this time it wasn't as bad out of shape. I could get it into second (only) and you could feel that the clutch plate was not totally releasing the flywheel.

Now here is what I think. I think with the extra pressure from the clutch I may have blown a master cylinder seal. The clutch fluid is abnormally dirty and from what I hear, when a seal goes bad that is the symptom.

What do you guys think?


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

i think you got air in your lines and need to bleed your system...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I think you blew a seal.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I think you blew a seal.


In the master cylinder I'm assuming..


And for the people without faith of course I already bled the system.


----------



## Yokohama (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, the master is your first step. Get a rebuild kit.


----------



## iceakacrazydog (May 13, 2006)

Yokohama said:


> Yes, the master is your first step. Get a rebuild kit.


sorry to highjack .. 
I just replaced flywheel and new clutch XTD stage 3 .. 

stupid of me I didnt took off clutch cylinder from tranny when I pulled just disconnected hose so now I can't bleed it for some reason clutch pedal just drops and thats it ... 
anyone one knows what to do?


----------



## iceakacrazydog (May 13, 2006)

Yokohama said:


> Yes, the master is your first step. Get a rebuild kit.


sorry to highjack .. 
I just replaced flywheel and new clutch XTD stage 3 .. 

stupid of me I didnt took off clutch cylinder from tranny when I pulled just disconnected hose so now I can't bleed it for some reason clutch pedal just drops and thats it ... 
anyone one knows what to do?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

asleepz said:


> Well I recently got my ACT clutch installed in my Z. Then I found a bad hose and replaced it and it's been all downhill since then...
> 
> I replaced the hose, went to take it for a drive and what do you know. It wouldn't go into gear. The solution was I had to adjust the master cylinder where it pushed the cylinder farther (to put out more fluid) and it fixed the problem. Everything felt normal, all good and called it a night.
> 
> ...


You did not mention adjusting the clutch pedel. With upgraded clutches you need to adjust them. The clutch should have instruction on how to adjust it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've tried everything adjustment wise... I have to replace the dampner... I broke it.......


----------

